# Sugar-free Low Carb Gluten Free ANGEL FOOD CAKE



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

LOW CARB ANGEL FOOD CAKE (by Ruth A. Wingo; radically adapted from recipe by Maria Emmerich. I should copyright this one  but am very happy to share!)

Preheat oven to 325F. DO NOT GREASE ANGEL FOOD TUBE PAN. Make no substitutions!

Put these in your mixer's mixing bowl:
12 egg whites (at room temperature)
1 teaspoon stevia glycerite
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Mix these together in a cup
2 teaspoons cream of tartar
1 pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum

Put these in food processer and "sift" together:
1 cup xylitol, powdered (Do not substitute. Xylitol holds water and makes a moister cake. Powder it in your food processor before adding other ingredients).
1 cup Now (brand) whey protein isolate, natural unflavored
1-1/2 teaspoons xanthan gum

Turn mixer on high and beat egg whites, adding contents from the cup when eggs become frothy. Beat about six minutes until you can hold the mixing bowl upside down and egg whites will not fall out. Eggs will have a creamy texture due to the xanthan gum.

Scoop about ¼ of the beaten eggs into a very large bowl. Now sprinkle about ¼ of the mixture from the food processor onto the egg whites in the large bowl. FOLD to incorporate (do not stir!), turning the bowl as you fold. Repeat until all eggs and all dry ingredients have been incorporated.

Pour into angel food tube pan and smooth top. Place in oven and bake 45 minutes. Turn off oven. Quickly flip angel food cake pan UPSIDE DOWN in oven (using a pizza pan or sheet pan to support the pan's tabs). Leave in oven one hour with door propped opened about 3".

Remove from oven and allow to cool upside down to room temperature. Refrigerate and/or freeze.

I like to serve angel food cake with sliced strawberries, Smucker's sugar-free strawberry topping and a dollop of sugar-free homemade whipped cream. Not including the extras, the cake count for 12 SERVINGS is:
Calories 84; Carbs 0.5
[hr][/hr]


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Updated recipe:

Where it says:

Put these in food processer and "sift" together:
1 cup xylitol, powdered (Do not substitute. Xylitol holds water and makes a moister cake. Powder it in your food processor before adding other ingredients).
1 cup Now (brand) whey protein isolate, natural unflavored
1-1/2 teaspoons xanthan gum CHANGE THIS TO 1 TABLESPOON.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like a Frankenstein cake....... I'm diabetic, and would do without.


----------



## lazar89 (Jun 29, 2016)

this is a really cool gluten free cake recipe ) wow


----------

